# Enter the Dojo: Season 3 - it's baaacck!



## TwentyThree (Jan 28, 2014)

Happy Tiger Tuesday!

Episode 1: Breaking Board

[video=youtube_share;HtkRfDSgbN4]http://youtu.be/HtkRfDSgbN4[/video]


----------

